

Wrapping a web application - amitjayshah

I am looking to have my web application wrapped as a quick way of having my Beta put onto the App store for continued improvement on the product and for marketing purposes. My question lies in the costs, how much would something like this set me back?<p>Thanks,
Amit.
======
leonjohnson2
Hi Amit, If I understand your question correctly, you want to understand how
much to pay for wrapping your web app into a native app. If this is correct I
would say the following:

Firstly, the App Store have guidelines that disallow the acceptance of beta
software into it's App store. If your software is not ready for prime time
then you shouldn't submit it to the App store. Secondly, I would serious
rethink your motivations for doing so, if your product is not ready to launch
then there are plenty of services that can get you beta testers for a low
price e.g. <http://www.betabait.com>. Lastly, if it's a web app wrapping it
into a cocoa web view for example, severely limits your ability to rapidly
iterate.

Regarding cost, it really depends on the complexity of your web app. But the
cost should be low - probably hundreds of dollars not thousands.

